

Gmail Tap - drKarl
http://www.gmail.com/tap

======
minikomi
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KhZKNZO8mQ>

Published on Mar 31, 2012 by Google

------
buddydvd
Can't tell if this is serious. Is this feature designed for hipsters? What is
the percentage of the population that knows Morse code?

~~~
mkuhn
If I recall correctly this was published as this years April Fools by the
Gmail Team.

Edit: Indeed: <http://mashable.com/2012/04/01/gmail-tap/>

------
p4bl0
What is supposed to be there? I only got a 404 error page.

------
volaski
Wow is this from April 1st? These guys sound so serious!

------
shock3naw
This was an April Fool's joke from earlier this year.

------
arctic
Is it bad that I want this?

